# Has anyone egg shared as a CF carrier



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Asking on behalf of a friend as she has just been told she is a carrier of the CF gene and therefore cannot donate her eggs and participate in the egg sharing programme

any info would be great


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Bumping 

Anyone ?


----------

